# Has anyone order t shirts from Zazzle? Anyone know of a really good dropship site?



## memuddy (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,
I am just getting started.
I have a Zazzle site. I had Urbanload site but 
the print was great, sizes way to small.
I orderd 2 xlg womens t shirts. They looked beautiful but they didn't even fit my petite Granddaught? Has anyone order t shirts from Zazzle? Anyone know of a really good dropship site?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Bob, I've ordered t-shirts from Zazzle and they turned out nicely. They have a lot of different t-shirt brands for the customer to select from.

What do you consider a dropship site?

You can read about different print on demand fulfillment services by searching for them by name (cafepress, zazzle, spreadshirt, printfection, etc)

If you're looking for a specific referral, then you would need to post in our referrals section here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One of the members here put together this website comparing the various fulfillment sites. 

http://podreviews.synthasite.com/


----------



## AbbyCastro (May 2, 2010)

Quality of zazzle t-shirts are great but I'm not sure about websites like cafepress


----------



## shth (Jul 9, 2010)

really cool. zazzle is happenin.


----------

